# PowerBook G4 en 10.5.8 => 10.2.4



## Mick83 (26 Mai 2014)

Je souhaitais réutiliser mon PB-G4 dont j'avais fait régulièrement les mises à jour.
Il est actuellement en 10.5.8 ...... avec 1 Go de RAM ...... et il rame énormément.
Je possède le DVD d'installation fourni lors de l'achat. Il est en 10.2.4.
J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible et dans l'affirmative, comment revenir en 10.2.4.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

tu peux mais je déconseille

il vaudrait nettement mieux résoudre tes soucis de " ramage"  sur 10.5

que de retrograder de trois OS  vers jaguar

Autant 10.5 est un excellent OS ppc
autant -et Apple s'en est à peine caché - jaguar etait un OS inabouti , préparatoire des suivants 
et avec jaguar tu VAS ramer


----------



## Mick83 (26 Mai 2014)

Il s'agit d'un PB-G4 17" (M8793F/A) auquel j'avais ajouté 512 Mo de RAM pour la porter à 1 Go.
Je n'utilise que Mail et Safari (5.0.6). J'ai 17 Go de libre sur le DD.
Que me conseillez-vous de faire pour "améliorer" le fonctionnement de mon PB ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

peux tu définir ce que tu entends par " ramer"?

vu que tu n'utilises que deux applis  c'est sans doute des ralentissements coté safari
mais lesquels?

en 2014 les anciens navigateurs ( et anciens processeurs) ont parfois de la peine avec certains sites

mais on peut ruser ( pas pour tout)
--
et un retour vers  jaguar  ne ferait qu'empirer les choses
d'ailleurs quand panther était sorti j'ai été assez ravi de ne plus etre  en jaguar sur un G4
(G4 qui servait encore il y a quelques mois , avec des astuces divers)


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2014)

Mick83 a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un PB-G4 17" (M8793F/A) auquel j'avais ajouté 512 Mo de RAM pour la porter à 1 Go.


Si tu as bien un PowerBook5,1, alors ta machine sait gérer 2 Go de RAM.

Donc voir si tes problèmes de lenteur ne viennent pas d'un manque de RAM.
Pour savoir si tu en manques, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir bcp signifie manquer de RAM).


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

j'ai eu des G4 avec beaucoup moins de RAM 
et c'est pas ca la cause en surf safari
(sauf grosse anomalie safari ne bouffera pas  tout , loin de là)


----------



## Mick83 (26 Mai 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses rapides.
J'ai également essayé Firefox - légèrement plus rapide que Safari .....
Ce que j'entends par "ramer" : quelque soit l'action, la roue multicolore apparaît pendant plusieurs secondes. Parfois, lorsque je dois remplir un champ (identification par ex.), les caractères n'apparaissent qu'après plusieurs secondes ....
Lorsque j'utilise les barres de défilement, il faut un certain temps pour que l'action aboutisse .....
Sur le Moniteur d'activité : sorties pages = 2 Go.
N'y a-t-il pas un utilitaire qui tournerait sur ce PB pour nettoyer le DD ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2014)

Mick83 a dit:


> Sur le Moniteur d'activité : sorties pages = 2 Go.


Ces 2 Go de swap montrent que tu manques de RAM.
Mais ça n'est qu'un indicateur :

2 Go de swap 4 jours après l'allumage de ta machine (dans l'hypothèse ou tu ne l'éteints qu'une fois par semaine) n'est pas un vrai problème : il te suffit de redémarrer ta machine 1 fois par jour;
par contre, 2 Go de swap 1 h après son allumage montre un vrai manque de RAM.


----------



## Mick83 (26 Mai 2014)

Non, je n'éteins jamais le PB, et ce depuis 10 jours. Je le ferme uniquement le soir.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

Mick83 a dit:


> Non, je n'éteins jamais le PB, et ce depuis 10 jours. Je le ferme uniquement le soir.


pas très malin
extinction redémarrage font des nettoyages ( dont le swap)


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2014)

Mick83 a dit:


> Non, je n'éteins jamais le PB, et ce depuis 10 jours. Je le ferme uniquement le soir.


Fais alors un essai en travaillant comme d'habitude mais en ayant éteint ta machine la veille.
Et regarde si tu as autant de "sorties pages".


----------



## Mick83 (27 Mai 2014)

Maintenant, j'ai 124 Ko en sorties pages.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2014)

Mick83 a dit:


> Maintenant, j'ai 124 Ko en sorties pages.


Autant dire rien du tout

Donc redémarre ta machine plus souvent, ou alors ajoute de la RAM si tu ne souhaites pas le faire


----------



## Mick83 (27 Mai 2014)

Merci pour tes réponses et conseils.
Cependant, ce PB fonctionnait très bien ...... il y a quelques années.
N'y aurait-il pas un utilitaire qui pourrait permettre de "nettoyer" le DD ?
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2014)

Un démarrage en mode sans échec, par exemple.

Ou encore utiliser Maintenance (de préférence) ou bien Onyx (même développeur); bien prendre la version pour ton OS.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

Mick83 a dit:


> Merci pour tes réponses et conseils.
> Cependant, ce PB fonctionnait très bien ...... il y a quelques années.


ben ca ca c'est normal !
comme toue chose , avec le temps un materiel s'use 
et si pas entretenu ca n'aide pas





> N'y aurait-il pas un utilitaire qui pourrait permettre de "nettoyer" le DD ?


ben si 
laaargement abordé

mais d'abord tu comprendras en faisant un test
tu vas CREER un compte utilisateur test ( standard)

et en allant sur ce compte ( session usuelle fermée)
tu devrais déjà constater que ca roule bien
--
Après tu feras les entretiens usuels

ca fait partie de ce genre de topo


*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
c&#8217;est la version light  d&#8217;Onyx , même site
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Mick83 (27 Mai 2014)

J'ai de quoi faire .....
Merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Mai 2014)

d'une part tu vas perdre beaucoup de fonctionnalités, et surtout tu as des solutions plutôt sympas
- augmenter la RAM
- changer le disque dur (soit avec un SSD IDE PATA ou un SSD SATA avec un adaptateur)
ces deux éléments permettent à la machine d'être bien plus réactive.

Enfin pour certains usages, si les ralentissements te dérangent, tu peux tenter d'utiliser des logiciels comme TenFourFox, ou Opera 10.6.3 qui sont assez rapides, enfin pour la bureautique une bonne vieille suite Office 2004 (avec les MAJ pour être compatible avec le doc.x) est largement suffisante, en plus c'est très stable et tu peux trouver des licences complètes à des prix inférieurs à 30 .

Pour tout ce qui est graphisme, je travaille principalement avec mon power pc, ce qui me permet d'avoir des logiciels anciens de manière légale.


----------



## Mick83 (28 Mai 2014)

Merci Emmanuel pour ces infos.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2014)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> qui sont assez rapides, enfin pour la bureautique une bonne vieille suite Office 2004 (avec les MAJ pour être compatible avec le doc.x) est largement suffisante, en plus c'est très stable et tu peux trouver des licences complètes à des prix inférieurs à 30 &#8364;..


ou des  versions de suites gratuites opensource
( libreoffice, openoffice etc)
dans certains cas faut prendre des anciennes versions


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Mai 2014)

J'avoue que je  n'ai jamais vraiment utilisé de suites "libres" ou gratuites, pour plusieurs raisons, 
- quand c'est gratuit c'est moi le produit (google ou facebook)
- quand c'est gratuit je n'ai pas de contrat ni de droits
- there is no free meal : le gratuit cela n'existe pas vraiment...

Ce sont peut être de mauvaises raisons ...

mais si tu as des conseils sur les logiciels gratuits... surtout pour les powerbook pour lesquels plus aucun logiciel commercial ne sera développé, cela me semble être une voie intéressante


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

deformation...
il y a plusieurs formes de gratuité

gratuité intégrée à une stratégie commerciale
(ce qui en soit n'est pas forcément unrépréhensible de toutes facons)

et d'autres formes

j'ai  spécifiquement mentionné l'opensource

libreoffice et openoffice
là c'est opensource  ET gratuit
deux avantages en un


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Juin 2014)

j'avais testé Open Office et j'avoue que je suis vite revenu à Page, maintenant je n'ai pas eu le courage d'aller au bout de ce logiciel.

par contre si tu as des gratuiciel sympas pour autre chose que de la bureautique je suis preneur ... 

Et merci de participer sur ce fil


----------

